# Where To Buy Dumbbells??



## jamiew691

Hi, ive been looking around for some dumbbells, i want to get as heavy as possible because then at least i can take some weight off the dumbbells and work my way up. Been looking on gumtree, ebay.. All i can find is argos gear!!

Does anyone know where i can buy a set of half decent dumbbells around essex?? Or if anyone is selling any?

ALSO LOOKING FOR A BARBELL TOO!!


----------



## Test-e

http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/weights/dumbbells/dumbbell-sets?gclid=COq4r76r7L0CFfMQtAodUxMA5w

I find most things are cheaper online.


----------



## jamiew691

Test-e said:


> http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/weights/dumbbells/dumbbell-sets?gclid=COq4r76r7L0CFfMQtAodUxMA5w
> 
> I find most things are cheaper online.


Thanks! Had a look on there previously but i couldnt find the dumbbells where i can take off and add on weights? If you get what i mean?


----------



## George-Bean

Now is a really good time to sit and think, "what exactly do you want and where is this going".

Do you want spinlock or Olympic?

Is this going to end up with a proper weights room in your house?

Do you want quality that will last or cheap and cheerful?

I have spinlock myself. I would recommend buying the all steel ones, inc the centre part which you hold and the nuts. Ill take a couple of pics and post why, so dont rush onto eBay just yet.


----------



## Sega

Ebay or Gumtree commercial dumbbells ex gym ones are the best mate some times you can pick them up for a good price.

Edit just seen your other post well if you want one's you can add and take weight off then get Olympic ones the only thing about them is i find them harder to get up when im going heavy than proper gym one's.


----------



## jamiew691

Sega said:


> Ebay or Gumtree commercial dumbbells ex gym ones are the best mate some times you can pick them up for a good price.


Yeah been searching on there! Recently picked up a pro power inclining weights bench for 99p and it had attachable leg curl!


----------



## jamiew691

George-Bean said:


> Now is a really good time to sit and think, "what exactly do you want and where is this going".
> 
> Do you want spinlock or Olympic?
> 
> Is this going to end up with a proper weights room in your house?
> 
> Do you want quality that will last or cheap and cheerful?
> 
> I have spinlock myself. I would recommend buying the all steel ones, inc the centre part which you hold and the nuts. Ill take a couple of pics and post why, so dont rush onto eBay just yet.


Spinlock preferably and yeah definitely steel all the way through! Something cheep and cheerful too as dont have too much to spend


----------



## jamiew691

Sega said:


> Ebay or Gumtree commercial dumbbells ex gym ones are the best mate some times you can pick them up for a good price.
> 
> Edit just seen your other post well if you want one's you can add and take weight off then get Olympic ones the only thing about them is i find them harder to get up when im going heavy than proper gym one's.


Yeah i would get olympic but they seem to be more expensive and i thought you could add and more weights on spinlock too?


----------



## Dan the mann

Amazon is a pair of 20kg york dumbells bells for 35-40 quid and you can buy extra weight.

4x5kg for 35pound

4x7.5kg 50 quid


----------



## jamiew691

Dan the mann said:


> Amazon is a pair of 20kg york dumbells bells for 35-40 quid and you can buy extra weight.
> 
> 4x5kg for 35pound
> 
> 4x7.5kg 50 quid


Just seen the set! Not bad money, couldnt find the add ons though, i get scared that ill be the wrong ad ons and they wont fit!


----------



## George-Bean

Took a couple quick snaps to help,



first dumb bell the middle got squished in by large plates (only 5kg on each side buggers them, second one bent with bigger plates, third one was an expensive set but still chipped when the plates became loose.



This is what you want, metal thru and thru, the ones with plastic bits n bobs are okay up to about 6kg total in small 1kg plates.

Thats not to say some cheap bars dont have a place, I use these for a heavy to light burnout so they never get adjusted :-



Also think about what you want or youll end up with an odd looking menagerie of plates :-



Hope that helps mate.


----------



## Sega

jamiew691 said:


> Yeah i would get olympic but they seem to be more expensive and i thought you could add and more weights on spinlock too?


You can mate i have some spin lock one's as well but i don't like them they only go up to 15kg each with out putting a daft size plate on.

Also what weight are you after? Always good to get more than you think you can lift!

I remember buying my 27.5 from the gym last year thinking i would be stuck on them for a long time but now im hitting 37.5 incline press which is what i got my 27.5 for so always plan a head because you will out grow them.


----------



## nWo

What's your budget mate?


----------



## jamiew691

George-Bean said:


> Took a couple quick snaps to help,
> 
> View attachment 149258
> 
> 
> first dumb bell the middle got squished in by large plates (only 5kg on each side buggers them, second one bent with bigger plates, third one was an expensive set but still chipped when the plates became loose.
> 
> View attachment 149259
> 
> 
> This is what you want, metal thru and thru, the ones with plastic bits n bobs are okay up to about 6kg total in small 1kg plates.
> 
> Thats not to say some cheap bars dont have a place, I use these for a heavy to light burnout so they never get adjusted :-
> 
> View attachment 149260
> 
> 
> Also think about what you want or youll end up with an odd looking menagerie of plates :-
> 
> View attachment 149261
> 
> 
> Hope that helps mate.


Thanks mate!! Yeah definitely going to get dumbbells with as much metal as possible so they last! Nice collection by the way


----------



## jamiew691

> What's your budget mate?


Willing to pay around £100 top for as much weight as possible


----------



## jamiew691

Sega said:


> You can mate i have some spin lock one's as well but i don't like them they only go up to 15kg each with out putting a daft size plate on.
> 
> Also what weight are you after? Always good to get more than you think you can lift!
> 
> I remember buying my 27.5 from the gym last year thinking i would be stuck on them for a long time but now im hitting 37.5 incline press which is what i got my 27.5 for so always plan a head because you will out grow them.


Yeah i get what you mean, im looking at getting

30kg to 40kg so i can work my way up, i didnt want to get a set then in a couple of months they are useless!


----------



## George-Bean

Are you making a home gym?


----------



## Dan the mann

They will def fit mate its the same make. You could get the 20kg dumbells (40) quid a york barbell (20) and an extra 20kg in weight (35) not bad for under a hundred it would keep you going a while.


----------



## George-Bean

Try to get a solid and long bar bell with steel nuts, it will be a good investment.

(and after seeing my carpet I am going out their to vacuum right now lol)


----------



## jamiew691

George-Bean said:


> Are you making a home gym?


Suppose you could call it that, am just getting the gear i need and probably will end up with some big collection, am using it all in my bedroom!


----------



## George-Bean

lol, thats how I started, now the car sits outside and the garage is a gym


----------



## nWo

jamiew691 said:


> Willing to pay around £100 top for as much weight as possible


Bob basic stuff then, in that case maybe a 50kg Bb and DB set out of the Argos catalogue. Then add a couple of pairs of these http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/181351366160?nav=SEARCH and you've got 90kg in plates, a barbell and dumbbells all for £90. Basic kit but should do the job


----------



## jamiew691

George-Bean said:


> Try to get a solid and long bar bell with steel nuts, it will be a good investment.
> 
> (and after seeing my carpet I am going out their to vacuum right now lol)


Yeah definitely steel and LOL!


----------



## jamiew691

I said:


> Bob basic stuff then' date=' in that case maybe a 50kg Bb and DB set out of the Argos catalogue. Then add a couple of pairs of these [url']http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/181351366160?nav=SEARCH and you've got 90kg in plates, a barbell and dumbbells all for £90. Basic kit but should do the job


Yeah there is a BB in argos which is cheap which im considering because then i can add on happily  What does it mean by 1" to?


----------



## jamiew691

George-Bean said:


> lol, thats how I started, now the car sits outside and the garage is a gym


Yeah my parents wont allow me for that  Got a nice big shed though!!


----------



## RugbyLad

I got Olympic Barbell for ym bigger lifts cos standard won't cut it, they just start bending.

Then I have some standard spin locks for my dumbells.

At the moment Tescos are doing standard 5kg plates for £6 btw... bargain


----------



## Archaic

Just don't get the DB's from Argos with the rubber/plastic handle grip. It took exactly 7 days to shred to bits with me and almost crushed my right hand when it give way altogether whilst incline DB pressing. Came very close to having 40kg smashing down into my chops!


----------



## jamiew691

Archaic said:


> Just don't get the DB's from Argos with the rubber/plastic handle grip. It took exactly 7 days to shred to bits with me and almost crushed my right hand when it give way altogether whilst incline DB pressing. Came very close to having 40kg smashing down into my chops!


Sounds very similar to what ive got now, their going soon anyway because ive only borrowed them to start me off! Woudlnt like to think what would happen with 40kg dropping to someone:cursing:


----------



## jamiew691

RugbyLad said:


> I got Olympic Barbell for ym bigger lifts cos standard won't cut it, they just start bending.
> 
> Then I have some standard spin locks for my dumbells.
> 
> At the moment Tescos are doing standard 5kg plates for £6 btw... bargain


Sounds about right and i been watching these on ebay which are cheap and standard: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/181351366160?nav=SEARCH&clk_rvr_id=621595760566


----------



## RugbyLad

jamiew691 said:


> Sounds about right and i been watching these on ebay which are cheap and standard: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/181351366160?nav=SEARCH&clk_rvr_id=621595760566


Don't get vinyl mate, you will out grow vinyl plates VERY quickly trust me


----------



## jamiew691

RugbyLad said:


> Don't get vinyl mate, you will out grow vinyl plates VERY quickly trust me


What does it mean if they are vinyl (sorry, literally brand new to all this!)


----------



## RugbyLad

Vinyl means they are will be huge and bulky, they are vinyl (plastic) filled with sand or concrete so because it weighs less than cast iron the plates have to be twice the size meaning you will run out of space on your bar/dumbells

So in the interests of longevity make sure you get cast iron they will last a lifetime then as well, vinyl can crack and then they no good after!


----------



## jamiew691

RugbyLad said:


> Vinyl means they are will be huge and bulky, they are vinyl (plastic) filled with sand or concrete so because it weighs less than cast iron the plates have to be twice the size meaning you will run out of space on your bar/dumbells
> 
> So in the interests of longevity make sure you get cast iron they will last a lifetime then as well, vinyl can crack and then they no good after!


Thanks for that!! Great info


----------



## George-Bean

true on the vinyls, I bought a few at the start, mistake ;-). On the upside people give them too you lol. I got given loads of them.


----------



## jamiew691

George-Bean said:


> true on the vinyls, I bought a few at the start, mistake ;-). On the upside people give them too you lol. I got given loads of them.


Can relate to that! My grandad has given me a set of 17.5kg vinyls to start with, their going hopefully within two weeks!


----------



## Toad1977

Tesco direct have deals on there low weights 1,2&5kg plates in pairs at times throughout the year,

Best bet is to buy a 20kg set (40kgs total) then add 8x 5kg plates in to get you going, there is a guy in Luton on eBay that sells off used plates in 100kg packs, we got some of the slim 5kgs plates off him, that 3 of them are the same are 2 normal 5kg ones so you can get more on each dumbbell


----------



## jamiew691

Toad1977 said:


> Tesco direct have deals on there low weights 1,2&5kg plates in pairs at times throughout the year,
> 
> Best bet is to buy a 20kg set (40kgs total) then add 8x 5kg plates in to get you going, there is a guy in Luton on eBay that sells off used plates in 100kg packs, we got some of the slim 5kgs plates off him, that 3 of them are the same are 2 normal 5kg ones so you can get more on each dumbbell


Thanks for that, might look him up!! Wants to get as much as possible on one dumbbell 

Helps that my dad can make the bars for me on a lave!!


----------



## George-Bean

There is loads of stuff you can make, I would recommend not buying squat stands if you can, build a simple cage, its easier then you can imagine.


----------



## jamiew691

George-Bean said:


> There is loads of stuff you can make, I would recommend not buying squat stands if you can, build a simple cage, its easier then you can imagine.


Yeah my dad will probably make me one, he works with metal so he gets it for free and he spend hours making a piece for someone and he loves it!!


----------



## nWo

jamiew691 said:
 

> What does it mean by 1" to?


1" refers to the thickness of the barbell. So if you look to buy more plates in the future, get plates with 1" holes and they'll fit your barbell. Barbells mostly come in either 1" or 2" thickness and plates for either are easy to find.

As has been said, it's better to get metal plates where possible, but if you're on a budget then vinyl will have to do for now. They only break if you slam them on the ground anyway, I still use some of my vinyl plates when I need to add small amounts of weight to the bar.


----------



## jamiew691

> 1" refers to the thickness of the barbell. So if you look to buy more plates in the future, get plates with 1" holes and they'll fit your barbell. Barbells mostly come in either 1" or 2" thickness and plates for either are easy to find.
> 
> As has been said, it's better to get metal plates where possible, but if you're on a budget then vinyl will have to do for now. They only break if you slam them on the ground anyway, I still use some of my vinyl plates when I need to add small amounts of weight to the bar.


Ah thanks!! Am getting there with all the terms! Am trying to stick to cast iron, i have a set of vinyls and they havent done me bad!


----------

